# High Back Adjustment



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a personal preference. Some do, some don't. On my Cartels I had, I never did, but with my Unions, I did. I didn't really notice a difference other than my boot fit a little better in the binding once the highback was rotated.


----------



## Aznglfer (Nov 27, 2011)

it feels better on my knees and joints. i think it makes carving some what easier when they are parallel to the board. i mean it could be all mental at the same time though.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

It's not mental. It does make a difference. Kind of like canting. You don't miss it if you don't have it. You should feel a positive difference in your legs and your turning performance. If not, switch 'em back.


----------



## gchyld308 (Dec 9, 2011)

I ride +15/-12, sometime last season I rotated my high backs to be parallel with my board. A few weeks ago I rotated them back to the default position. It's personal preference, I prefer them not rotated. Rotate them, see if you like it If not put them back.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

i don't like them completely parallel with the board, but i like them rotated a little bit. like everyone else said, just try it and see what you like.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

*Do All Bindings Rotate?*



NWBoarder28 said:


> It's a personal preference. Some do, some don't. On my Cartels I had, I never did, but with my Unions, I did. I didn't really notice a difference other than my boot fit a little better in the binding once the highback was rotated.


The binding you own should allow highback rotation, right? I have Flow T5s and Ride EXs... see no way to rotate highbacks on either. Am I missing something? :dunno:


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

many bindings do not have a feature to rotate the highbacks.


----------

